# Сифонит воздух



## vms37 (18 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день.
Сифонит воздух из левой половины так сказать на "холостом ходу". Акк "Баркаролла" 4/4. Дует посередине, где расположена рука. Никаких призвуков нет. На левой клаве 3 шторки регистров. Как можно подлечить недуг?


----------



## glory (18 Ноя 2016)

для начала необходимо определить точно откуда сифонит. А "посередине" могут быть прокладка меховой рамки, клапана (даже если не фонят), разрушенные втулки механизма управления шторками регистров, рассохшийся корпус...


----------



## levsha34 (18 Ноя 2016)

Снимаете резонаторы и временно заклеиваете все отверстия малярным скотчем. Собираете... если свистеть перестало - то точно клапана, если нет, то где-то еще.


----------



## vms37 (21 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо. Будем пробовать.


----------



## Gross (21 Ноя 2016)

levsha34 (18.11.2016, 16:48) писал:


> заклеиваете все отверстия малярным скотчем.


проще газету положить.Ещё проще- вручную закрыть все регистровые шторки.


----------

